# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الصبر .. منجم ذهب للصحة العامة

## دموع الغصون

*

مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أصبح الجميع يبحث عن مصادر طبيعية تعوض جسمه كمية الماء والأملاح الضرورية التي يفقدها نتيجة العرق الذي يخرجه الجسم أثناء النهار، إلا أن المشكلة تكمن في سوء اختيار هذا المصدر.
احذر هذه العادات
تقول الدكتورة أميرة زيد أخصائية التغذية العلاجية، البعض يلجأ للمشروبات الغازية التي تؤدي إلى تكسير كالسيوم العظام، والبعض يلجأ للمشروبات الطبيعية وهذا جيد في حد ذاته لكنه يضيِّع هذه القيمة حينما يزيد من شربها دون وعي بأن هذا قد يؤدي لنتائج سلبية، وأحيانا يزيد كمية السكر معتقدا أنه بذلك يعوض سكريات الجسم المفقودة إلا أن الحقيقة أنهم يعرضون أنفسهم للإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض. كما أوردت مجلة وقاية.
ولأن الله خلق لنا من الكنوز الطبيعة مالا يخطر على بال بشر نجد عربات فاكهة (الصبر) تلك الجوهرة التي يتناولها البعض كنوع من أنواع التسالي إلا أنها تحتوي على منجم من الفيتامينات والأملاح المعدنية، والألياف والبروتينات والسكريات الطبيعية التي لا تتسبب في زيادة الوزن.
الصبر والجهاز الهضمي
وأشارت دكتورة أميرة إلى احتواء ثمرة الصبر على فيتامين أ، الضروري لضبط صحة خلايا الجسم، ومنها خلايا العيون والجلد والشعر، كما يقي من سرطان الثدي.
وتحتوي ثمرة الصبر على فيتامين ج، الذي يساعد في بناء كريات الدم الحمراء، كما يساعد على نمو الأطفال ويزيد من شهيتهم للطعام، كما أنه مفيد في حالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
كما أنه غني بالأحماض والأملاح المعدنية خاصة الفسفور والكالسيوم، ومفيد لتنشيط جدار المعدة والأمعاء، كما تساعد في تنظيف الجهاز الهضمي وبالتالي فهي من أفضل وسائل وقاية وعلاج حالات عسر الهضم والإمساك، والدوسنتاريا والإسهال.
الصبر وإنقاص الوزن
وأشارت الدكتورة أميرة إلى أحدث الدراسات العلمية التي أثبتت أن ثمار الصبر تساعد على هضم المواد الدهنية التي تحتوي عليها الوجبات الدسمة لذا ينصحنا خبراء التغذية بتناول هذه الثمار لهذا الغرض بعد تناول وجبة الغداء، بل أنه يعد وجبة غذائية متكاملة تساعدنا في إنقاص الوزن باتباع حميات غذائية سهلة وبسيطة، حيث تساعد على الشعور بالشبع، وبذلك يضطر الجسم إلى استهلاك مخزون الشحم تحت الجلد فيساعد على تقليل الوزن تدريجيا خاصة مع استبدال الحلويات والسكريات المتسببة في زيادة الوزن بهذه الجوهرة التي منحها الله لنا.
الصبر وسكر الدم
وأشارت نتائج دراسة اجراها باحثون من المكسيك، ونشرت في عدد أيار من مجلة رعاية مرضى السكري، الى تأثيرات إضافة أجزاء من أوراق أشجار الصبر إلى وجبات الإفطار، وذلك على نسبة سكر الدم لدى مرضى السكري. وهي ضمن سلسلة دراسات عدة صدرت للباحثين من المكسيك وغيرها من مناطق العالم عن ثمار الصبر وأوراقه المأكولة بكل أمان.
وقال الباحثون إنهم لو تمكنوا من إثبات فائدة تلك الإضافة النباتية على أطباق وجبة الإفطار بالذات، في التأثير على ضبط نسبة سكر الدم، فإنهم يُقدمون بهذا أحد الحلول العملية لتسهيل ضبط نسبة سكر الدم، وتقليل كمية الدواء الواجب على المرضى تناولها بشكل يومي، ما يُؤدي إلى تحسين صحة المرضى من جانب، وإلى تقليل التكلفة المادية لمعالجتهم، من جانب آخر.

*

----------


## فيروز

عشان هيك بابا بحبه ههههـ
فعلا الصبر جدا لذيذ وطلع مفيد كتير
يسلموا دموع

----------


## محمد العزام

هو انا بسمع هيك 

بس المشكة ماعمري اكلته بالمرة 

مابحبه 





مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الصبر كتير زاكي وفوائدة كبيره 

مشكورة فيروز على المرور الله يخليلك الوالد يارب 

محمد جرب كله بس لو مره رح تاكله على طول 

*

----------


## رنوش...

_يسلمو على المعلومات 
بس انا ما بحب الصبر لانو كلو شوك_

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههههههه رنوش انتِ بتاكليه بشوكه مهو بتقشر 
بنصحك تاكليه بدون شوك كتير زاكي 
مشكورة على المرور

*

----------

